# Skin, cover or silicone case or other options?



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking to get a Kindle Keyboard and I was wondering what people think of the different options to protect their kindles AND also, which one is more comfortable to hold and how you guys do things?

Stand?

Leather case that's folded under the kindle while you read?

Silicone case?

Skin and if you have a skin, does the design from the skin distract you when you read?

I'm looking to buy a used unit (like new) with a leather case but I have a friend that has
a leather case AND light which I thought was very cool.

Please post links if you can as it makes things easier and much more interesting.

Thanks

George


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Guirl--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

I think you'll love your Kindle Keyboard and KindleBoards is the perfect place to learn more about Kindles!

I am going to move this to our accessories board where our accessory lovers hang out.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweet Jesus Betsy! You have 28,000 posts?

Anyway, thanks and I think I'll like it too. I was impressed the first time I saw one.
Not sure if I have the patience to read these days but we'll see. If nothing else,
I can always sell the unit  

Thanks

George


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, there are people here with more than me.  

Many people have said they've started reading more since they got their Kindles since it has made it so much easier.

Betsy


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Still, damn impressive.

I'm hoping it'll help me get back into reading as I'm bored as hell but there's also
the problem with attention span so we'll see. Regardless, at around $80 for a kindle
keyboard with warranty, I don't think i can go wrong


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you carry your Kindle around with you away from the house, I recommend a case for protection. The Amazon case with built-in reading light is very nice (that's what I use), but it's also very plain. Many people love the decorated leather cases, and there are several brands of these.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

I use a skin and a Built neoprene sleave.  I like them both very much and have never had any problems with my kindle .  The Skin doesn't distract me one bit!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I use this case with built-in stand: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ALXSTU/ref=wms_ohs_product

I tried switching to a silicone sleeve because I thought they were cuter, but I rely on the stand more than I realized, & I like the protection the case offers when the K is in my bag, so back to my stand I went.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, I don't know how I'll be using it yet so for now, the case that I got it with is good which I Do like by the way
so we'll see.

I did find some cases for it that I like but for now, I'll leave it be.

Thanks


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Silicone, to keep it light and small, which is what you purchased it for. I am a huge fan of the M-Skin because of how silky it makes the buttons feel, because it protects the paint on the buttons, because it gives full protection for the entire device, and because it has a non-slip grip.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp?device=kindle3


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

That's interesting. No problems with the keys?

Got any pics showing the flap for the screen?

Thanks

George


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

George, the keyboard experience is actually enhanced because the keys are softer and require less pressure to operate.  Photo coming up.  

By the way, I bought an extra one when I had a coupon, but so far my original is still going strong.  It seems to be lasting forever and my new one may never get used!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Taken with my phone:

keyboard by nycladi, on Flickr

flap by nycladi, on Flickr

hanging flap by nycladi, on Flickr

back by nycladi, on Flickr


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Ooo, that's slick as dog snot. Do you feel that the flap bothers you when it's in the back when 
you're reading?

I haven't read with mine yet but I did look at it last night and bending the cover back on my unit
while reading is not gonna be comfy for me and having it open is not an option to it'll have to go
and I'm very partial to silicone cases. Is that a clear color you have there or?

Thanks

George


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Not sure I understand why the flap would bother me?  There is a silicone "button" to attach the flap to on the back when you're reading, but I usually don't bother with it.  The flap is thin and it stays back.  

The color looks kinda faded in my phone pics, but it's called "slate"; kind of a light gray color.  

Because silicone has a tendency to attract lint and such, I spray it with Static Guard.  The best way to clean it is with a can of compressed air.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, didn't know how pliable it was and if it would stay folded over. This is good news.

So fat it seems to be the best option out there.

Thanks for the pics and yes, the disadvantage with silicone is they attract all kinds
of dirt and dust.

Thanks

George


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

The thing is, there are many beautiful cases on the market, but they all add too much weight and/or bulk.  Only the silicone or silicone-like cases don't add weight or bulk.  But all the other "skin" cases on the market have openings for the screen and the keyboard, leaving them unprotected.  It took me many weeks to find this case; the only one that is lightweight, non-bulky, and provides full protection.  Considering all the time and effort I put into it, I like to share my discovery. 

I can't understand why people buy this light, small device so they can carry around their books, and then bulk it up just like a Dead Tree Book. 

Happy shopping George!


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a lightweight cover that flips back over the top to make a stand, & I love it.  Much easier to use ambidextrously for reading than a standard book-style cover; folding back a book-style or holding it like a DTB just didn't work for me.  And as other posted above, I use the stand a LOT, since I like to read while I eat.  If I'm working a crossword or something & using the keyboard a lot, I take it out of the cover.  I had a nokeys skin but didn't like the feel of the keys; switched to a standard skin that has holes to expose the keys & like it much better.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

I kinda agree Nancy. The leather case or whatever it's called that I got with it was nice
and didn't add much bulk to it but like I said, I couldnt' get the cover out of the way
enough as NOT to irritate me. My friends have one in a case and theirs is well out of the 
way but I think it's probably more worn and therefore, a little more pliable.

Still, I think silicone is the way to go for me, be it this case or another one but I DO
like this one. My house is super dirty/dusty so I may even put a screen protector
on it. I'm a bit anal like that. Even my 24" computer screen is protected  

Also, I think the grey is the way to go  

Thanks guys

George


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

The cover/case you get should depend upon how you use the Kindle, first and foremost.  So wait awhile and see how you use it.  Do you read while you eat at home?  Do you carry it with you and read on the train or bus?  

If you think a silicone case is best for you, and this goes for all who are reading this, the one thing that seems to apply to almost everyone I've heard from over the years is that they prefer the feel of the keyboard buttons with the M-Skin on to the feel of the naked buttons.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Good advice and  yes, I plan on waiting as I haven't even used it yet.

Thanks


----------

